# 1987 Chevy with a 6.2 Diesel ok for plowing snow



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

I just sold my Duramax and looking for a older 73-87 3/4 ton chevy to plow with. Anything bad about plowing with the older 6.2 GM Diesel engines??? I know the power is no where neer the same but what about it being reliabile??

Any input would be great.....


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

I use 6.5 and its been good to me so so far. For more reading check out dieselplace.com if you scroll down they have dedicated 6.2 and 6.5 forums.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The 6.2L had pretty good MPG but lacked power. I only new one person that had one and it was in an 84 K20, this truck was very good on fuel but again not much power. The owner of that truck swapped in a rebuilt 350 to replace the 6.2L

More info.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_Diesel_V8_engine


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Not much power and awful loud.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

had a buddy that had the 6.2 same thing power wasn't there swapped it out for 350 as well but no major probs with his 6.2


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

This is my 87, K30 6.2 that I picked up last summer just for a back up. Never thought I'd buy a truck this old, but I was just sick of the expensive stupid repairs & emissions bs on my other diesels. I can't really complain a whole lot about the power, but it is very loud. Obviously it's not going to deliver the power that my 6.0 or 7.3 does, but that's not why I bought it. It's a military truck...spent the first have of it's life in Korea & the second half w/ a fire department...which is why it's no longer camo colors. Bought it w/ only 26 k miles. My favorite part is how I can see & reach every part of the engine & no sensors or computers.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

CORVAIRWILD plows with an 86 Blazer 6.2 non-turbo, he has a 2 inch lift and a 7.5 Speedcast


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

andcon83;1471248 said:


> Not much power and awful loud.


It's a Detroit, it has to be loud.



2006Sierra1500;1471288 said:


> CORVAIRWILD plows with an 86 Blazer 6.2 non-turbo, he has a 2 inch lift and a 7.5 Speedcast


That guy has a different plow TEEEERUK just about every year. Should have his own TV show on Spike's power block.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

coldcoffee;1471284 said:


> This is my 87, K30 6.2 that I picked up last summer just for a back up. Never thought I'd buy a truck this old, but I was just sick of the expensive stupid repairs & emissions bs on my other diesels. I can't really complain a whole lot about the power, but it is very loud. Obviously it's not going to deliver the power that my 6.0 or 7.3 does, but that's not why I bought it. It's a military truck...spent the first have of it's life in Korea & the second half w/ a fire department...which is why it's no longer camo colors. Bought it w/ only 26 k miles. My favorite part is how I can see & reach every part of the engine & no sensors or computers.


super nice rig wanna sell it????


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

When I was in the Air force I had a fleet of 20 6.2 powered metros. they ran 24 hrs a day. driven by lots of differant guys on every shift. They rairly broke down and it was never a drive train problem. usually lights or heater or accidents. the trucks had fair low end torque but suffered at any hight speed driving. I would not be afraid of plowing with on as long as its been cared for. you don't need much speed to plow anyway. I plow with a 76 1ton dually and never use much more than idle speed.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. I bought a pretty nice 87 6.2 on Tuesday. Now I just need to give it a little TLC before next fall.

Thanks


----------

